# Cardinale in cerca di soldi, e sul mercato...



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Cardinale cerca investimenti per ridurre il peso del prestito di Elliott. Il nuovo proprietario è impegnato negli States, in sospeso il duo Maldini Massara che attende il rinnovo da settimane. Così come il mercato.
La quotidianità in casa rossonera procede regolare. Ma le trattative per i rinforzi sono congelate e così si rischia di perdere Botman, Sanches e Lang si fa le stesse domande: ci sono stati appuntamenti con Maldini e Massara nel corso dei quali è stato espresso il desiderio di giocare per il Milan. In altre situazioni sarebbe seguita una firma, invece è calato il silenzio.

*L'articolo di Giudice (con informazioni già ampiamente riportate da settimane) sulla situazione finanziaria di Redbird





*


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

Jerry, per gli amici Yonghong, Cardinale.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Giugno 2022)

E poi dicono che Investcorp non aveva i soldi per chiudere l'operazione...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Cardinale cerca investimenti per ridurre il peso del prestito di Elliott. Il nuovo proprietario è impegnato negli States, in sospeso il duo Maldini Massara che attende il rinnovo da settimane. Così come il mercato.
> La quotidianità in casa rossonera procede regolare. Ma le trattative per i rinforzi sono congelate e così si rischia di perdere Botman, Sanches e Lang si fa le stesse domande: ci sono stati appuntamenti con Maldini e Massara nel corso dei quali è stato espresso il desiderio di giocare per il Milan. In altre situazioni sarebbe seguita una firma, invece è calato il silenzio.


Sempre ottime prospettive. Il problema è che dai diretti interessati, proprietà e dirigenti, non emerge nulla che possa far pensare che la situazione non sia questa. Quindi che facciamo, il calciomercato coi soldi che Cardinale sta cercando e che non ci sono ancora? Portassero Botman e Sanches, si dessero una smossa che la pazienza è terminata.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Giugno 2022)

è una finta vendita. dopo le prime due scadenze verrà considerato insolvente, il fondo si riprenderà tutto con gli interessi


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Cardinale cerca investimenti per ridurre il peso del prestito di Elliott. Il nuovo proprietario è impegnato negli States, in sospeso il duo Maldini Massara che attende il rinnovo da settimane. Così come il mercato.
> La quotidianità in casa rossonera procede regolare. Ma le trattative per i rinforzi sono congelate e così si rischia di perdere Botman, Sanches e Lang si fa le stesse domande: ci sono stati appuntamenti con Maldini e Massara nel corso dei quali è stato espresso il desiderio di giocare per il Milan. In altre situazioni sarebbe seguita una firma, invece è calato il silenzio.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Giugno 2022)

In pratica Cardellino è già in cerca di altri prestiti per pagare un prestito,cosa disse Commisso 1 mese fa?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In pratica Cardellino è già in cerca di altri prestiti per pagare un prestito,cosa disse Commisso 1 mese fa?


Si criticava Investcorp: "Sono un blef, vogliono karikare i debiti sul Melaaaan!1!1!"... Adesso questo qui che va in cerca di fondi e non si fa calciomercato va bene. Ma bastava saper far di conto, se uno ha un fondo da pochi miliardi di euro non può mettere 1 miliardo sul Milan... mette soldi di altri. Era centomila volte meglio il tanto vituperato Commisso.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> In pratica Cardellino è già in cerca di altri prestiti per pagare un prestito,cosa disse Commisso 1 mese fa?



Io penso che se ci comprasse lo "sceicco" (quello che faceva l'imbianchino) che voleva la Roma, gran parte dei tifosi milanisti si illuderebbe tranquillamente del fatto che sia davvero uno sceicco.


----------



## Diavolo86 (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Cardinale cerca investimenti per ridurre il peso del prestito di Elliott. Il nuovo proprietario è impegnato negli States, in sospeso il duo Maldini Massara che attende il rinnovo da settimane. Così come il mercato.
> La quotidianità in casa rossonera procede regolare. Ma le trattative per i rinforzi sono congelate e così si rischia di perdere Botman, Sanches e Lang si fa le stesse domande: ci sono stati appuntamenti con Maldini e Massara nel corso dei quali è stato espresso il desiderio di giocare per il Milan. In altre situazioni sarebbe seguita una firma, invece è calato il silenzio.


Solo noi riusciamo a cacciarci in queste situazioni paradossali...incredibile


----------



## Albijol (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Cardinale cerca investimenti per ridurre il peso del prestito di Elliott. Il nuovo proprietario è impegnato negli States, in sospeso il duo Maldini Massara che attende il rinnovo da settimane. Così come il mercato.
> La quotidianità in casa rossonera procede regolare. Ma le trattative per i rinforzi sono congelate e così si rischia di perdere Botman, Sanches e Lang si fa le stesse domande: ci sono stati appuntamenti con Maldini e Massara nel corso dei quali è stato espresso il desiderio di giocare per il Milan. In altre situazioni sarebbe seguita una firma, invece è calato il silenzio.


Jerry Manenti? Aspetta il bonifico dalla Slovenia?


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Cardinale cerca investimenti per ridurre il peso del prestito di Elliott. Il nuovo proprietario è impegnato negli States, in sospeso il duo Maldini Massara che attende il rinnovo da settimane. Così come il mercato.
> La quotidianità in casa rossonera procede regolare. Ma le trattative per i rinforzi sono congelate e così si rischia di perdere Botman, Sanches e Lang si fa le stesse domande: ci sono stati appuntamenti con Maldini e Massara nel corso dei quali è stato espresso il desiderio di giocare per il Milan. In altre situazioni sarebbe seguita una firma, invece è calato il silenzio.


Conviene sondare per bene il mercato degli svincolati. Per quanto mi faccia schifo va bene pure Bernardeschi… l’importante è non vedere nessuno, tento i soldi non verrebbero usati per il mercato


----------



## danjr (20 Giugno 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Jerry Manenti? Aspetta il bonifico dalla Slovenia?


Il bonifico è in viaggio….


----------



## vannu994 (20 Giugno 2022)

Speriamo di risolvere la situazione di Paolo, la sua permanenza sarà la cartina tornasole delle ambizioni del nuovo Milan


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Jerry, per gli amici Yonghong, Cardinale.



Uguale uguale.
Per la seconda volta, cessione miliardaria a gente che non ha una lira.
Come si fa a non pensar male?


----------



## Mauricio (20 Giugno 2022)

Vabbè io non so più che dire in questi thread, c’è ancora gente che tira fuori la storia del fondo da pochi miliardi e di Comisso che dice che Cardinale non ha soldi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2022)

Dai che magari salta tutto con anche questi clown


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Uguale uguale.
> Per la seconda volta, cessione miliardaria a gente che non ha una lira.
> Come si fa a non pensar male?


“Non ha una lira” una società che gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari e sta sottoscrivendo la raccolta di altri 3 miliardi per l operazione Milan.

Io capisco tutto e accetto il pessimismo ma non la modifica della realtà.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> è una finta vendita. dopo le prime due scadenze verrà considerato insolvente, il fondo si riprenderà tutto con gli interessi


scenario probabile anche per me

ma intendi perchè Cardinale fa il passo piu lungo della gamba e poi si trova fregato o proprio perchè sono già d'accordo fin dall'inizio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> scenario probabile anche per me
> 
> ma intendi perchè Cardinale fa il passo piu lungo della gamba e poi si trova fregato o proprio perchè sono già d'accordo fin dall'inizio?


Dai fratello, sei troppo intelligente per scrivere una cosa del genere. 
Mi stai paragonando uno che ha fatto 20 anni alla Goldman Sachs con il Cinese.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> “Non ha una lira” una società che gestisce 6 miliardi di dollari e sta sottoscrivendo la raccolta di altri 3 miliardi per l operazione Milan.
> 
> Io capisco tutto e accetto il pessimismo ma non la modifica della realtà.



Hai detto bene: gestisce.
Il fatto che Redbird abbia soldi ed asset non rende lui più di quel che è : uno che mette la faccia e fa l'operazione per conto di altri che ci mettono i soldi.


----------



## UDG (20 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai fratello, sei troppo intelligente per scrivere una cosa del genere.
> Mi stai paragonando uno che ha fatto 20 anni alla Goldman Sachs con il Cinese.


Sarà anche così, ma al momento siamo bloccati, mentre gli altri si rinforzano


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

*L'articolo di Giudice (con informazioni già ampiamente riportate da settimane) sulla situazione finanziaria di Redbird





*


----------



## Milo (20 Giugno 2022)

Non so più commentare la gazzetta


----------



## unbreakable (20 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai fratello, sei troppo intelligente per scrivere una cosa del genere.
> Mi stai paragonando uno che ha fatto 20 anni alla Goldman Sachs con il Cinese.



beh qualche dubbio sul suo patrimonio e disponibilità finanziaria c'è..parliamoci chiaro questo tizio andava bene per il venzia o per la spal..non dico che sia spiantato come il cinse ma neanche così ricco..infatti ha preso il tolosa mi ca il bordeaux chissà come mai..


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2022)

In tutto ciò gli indebitati comprano Dybala Lukaku e Bremer senza batter ciglio...


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E poi dicono che Investcorp non aveva i soldi per chiudere l'operazione...


Veramente anche x investcorp si scriveva che stavano cercando sottoscrittori x arrivare al 1 miliardo e passa


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente anche x investcorp si scriveva che stavano cercando sottoscrittori x arrivare al 1 miliardo e passa


Appunto


----------



## Zlatan87 (20 Giugno 2022)

Ahaha che carogne questi di Elliot, ora si capisce bene perché gli Arabi li volevano fuori dai maroni...
Eh ma loro ci tengono al progetto, cercano l'investitore "giusto" 
Scordiamoci i top player con loro al comando... Maledetti


----------



## darden (20 Giugno 2022)

Qui se fossero stati rinnovati MM e fosse arrivato almeno Origi per le visite mediche nessuno avrebbe detto- scritto nulla. 

Che poi Paolo fino a qualche giorno fa stava in vacanza, quindi pure da rinnovato secondo me sarebbe cambiato poco sulle tempistiche per le visite mediche e le firme dei giocatori.


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Cardinale cerca investimenti per ridurre il peso del prestito di Elliott. Il nuovo proprietario è impegnato negli States, in sospeso il duo Maldini Massara che attende il rinnovo da settimane. Così come il mercato.
> La quotidianità in casa rossonera procede regolare. Ma le trattative per i rinforzi sono congelate e così si rischia di perdere Botman, Sanches e Lang si fa le stesse domande: ci sono stati appuntamenti con Maldini e Massara nel corso dei quali è stato espresso il desiderio di giocare per il Milan. In altre situazioni sarebbe seguita una firma, invece è calato il silenzio.
> 
> *L'articolo di Giudice (con informazioni già ampiamente riportate da settimane) sulla situazione finanziaria di Redbird
> ...


Quindi un giornale scrive che Elliot avrà delle quote e avrà 5 consiglieri su 9 avendo di fatto la maggioranza, un altro giornale scrive che Cardinale acquista il 100% del Milan ed Ellito avrà 2 consiglieri....


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Uguale uguale.
> Per la seconda volta, cessione miliardaria a gente che non ha una lira.
> Come si fa a non pensar male?


Ma scusate Investcorp cosa stava facendo? Metteva 600 milioni e gli altri 400 di debito li scaricava sul Milan in attesa di reperire altri finanziatori. Questi mettono 600milioni cercano altri finanziatori per 300/400milioni e e pagano a rate gli altri 200/300 milioni (tenendosi però il debito a carico loro e non scaricandolo sul Milan).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai fratello, sei troppo intelligente per scrivere una cosa del genere.
> Mi stai paragonando uno che ha fatto 20 anni alla Goldman Sachs con il Cinese.


Il problema è che non ha mezzi economici così rilevanti, può essere un ottimo partner per far crescere il Milan, ma non un ottimo proprietario. A oggi siamo fermi al palo sul mercato, con operazioni apparecchiate da mesi che rischiano concretamente di saltare. La domanda è molto semplice: ci sono i soldi sì o no? Perchè se non ci sono per il mercato neanche quest'anno è meglio che non si facciano troppe pantomime che ci siamo rotti la balle.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Cardinale cerca investimenti per ridurre il peso del prestito di Elliott. Il nuovo proprietario è impegnato negli States, in sospeso il duo Maldini Massara che attende il rinnovo da settimane. Così come il mercato.
> La quotidianità in casa rossonera procede regolare. Ma le trattative per i rinforzi sono congelate e così si rischia di perdere Botman, Sanches e Lang si fa le stesse domande: ci sono stati appuntamenti con Maldini e Massara nel corso dei quali è stato espresso il desiderio di giocare per il Milan. In altre situazioni sarebbe seguita una firma, invece è calato il silenzio.
> 
> *L'articolo di Giudice (con informazioni già ampiamente riportate da settimane) sulla situazione finanziaria di Redbird
> ...



Allucinante... e lo dice quello che in questo momento è il giornale "pro societario"....


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non ha mezzi economici così rilevanti, può essere un ottimo partner per far crescere il Milan, ma non un ottimo proprietario. A oggi siamo fermi al palo sul mercato, con operazioni apparecchiate da mesi che rischiano concretamente di saltare. La domanda è molto semplice: ci sono i soldi sì o no? Perchè se non ci sono per il mercato neanche quest'anno è meglio che non si facciano troppe pantomime che ci siamo rotti la balle.


Il mercato non si fa mica con i soldi della proprietà.....si fa con i soldi del Milan...incasso per la champion e per lo scudetto....


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma scusate Investcorp cosa stava facendo? Metteva 600 milioni e gli altri 400 di debito li scaricava sul Milan in attesa di reperire altri finanziatori. Questi mettono 600milioni cercano altri finanziatori per 300/400milioni e e pagano a rate gli altri 200/300 milioni (tenendosi però il debito a carico loro e non scaricandolo sul Milan).


Se è per questo Bloomberg e Carlo Festa hanno pure scritto che Investcorp sperava di raccogliere fondi da parte di investitori privati connessi ad importanti famiglie arabe ed invece la raccolta delle risorse finanziarie non era andata come previsto. Motivo per cui volevano prendere il Milan con una LBO che nel giro di un paio di anni che ci avrebbe costretto non solo a non fare mercato ma anche a cedere i migliori, come successo a Manchester United e Liverpool prima di noi. 

Il problema è che ogni rumour negativo associato a RedBird è Vangelo e chi pone dubbi vive sulle nuvole e non vuole accettare la realtà mentre ogni notizia che riporta quanto fosse pretenziosa l'offerta di Investcorp è falsa e probabilmente fatta circolare da Gazidis che non voleva perdere il posto. Si scrive che "così passiamo in mano ad un fondo ancora più povero del precedente". Lo stesso però sarebbe accaduto con Investcorp che al momento gestisce asset per circa 35 miliardi di dollari contro gli oltre 40 di Elliott. 

Ripeto che qui il tema non è difendere RedBird o Investcorp ma prendere atto che allo stato attuale delle cose non arriverà la proprietà che ci permetterà di fare 100 milioni di passivo all'anno per vincere in attesa che aumentino i ricavi. Significa essere condannati alla mediocrità? No, perchè già adesso la società avrebbe potuto prendere Sanches, Botman e CDK senza generare passivi ma risultando in linea con quanto speso negli anni precedenti. Quindi la vera domanda è: chi sta bloccando il mercato? La risposta mi sembra evidente, a maggior ragione se è vero quello che scrive Giudice, ossia che Elliott alla fine non manterrà neanche una quota nel Milan. Se sto uscendo di scena ma il compratore sta ancora reperendo i fondi, perchè dovrei rischiare e concedere più elasticità di bilancio che in caso di mancata conclusione dell'affare mi rimarrebbe sul groppone? Senza la cessione a RedBird avremmo già rinnovato i contratti di Maldini e Massara ma il "budget" per i trasferimenti sarebbe stato comunque questo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il mercato non si fa mica con i soldi della proprietà.....si fa con i soldi del Milan...incasso per la champion e per lo scudetto....


Non ho scritto che il mercato quest'anno si faccia con i soldi della proprietà infatti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2022)

Il fatto che stia cercando investitori o che stia sottoscrivendo chissà cosa non è una giustificazione. Queste cose doveva farle PRIMA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene: gestisce.
> Il fatto che Redbird abbia soldi ed asset non rende lui più di quel che è : uno che mette la faccia e fa l'operazione per conto di altri che ci mettono i soldi.


No dai, serio ? Tutti i fondi del mondo funzionano cosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Jerry, per gli amici Yonghong, Cardinale.



Almeno yong Hong un centinaio di milioni per il primo mercato li aveva tirati fuori .. lui o chi per lui


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Almeno yong Hong un centinaio di milioni per il primo mercato li aveva tirati fuori .. lui o chi per lui


a dire il vero li tirò fuori anche Mister Bee all'epoca un pò di soldini

furono spesi male ma erano anni che non spendevamo cosi...


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a dire il vero li tirò fuori anche Mister Bee all'epoca un pò di soldini
> 
> furono spesi male ma erano anni che non spendevamo cosi...


mister bee o chi per lui ovviamente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Giugno 2022)

Dove ho scritto che i soldi per il mercato li deve mettere Cardinale? Solito atteggiamento mistificatore... ma d'altronde quando non si hanno contenuti si rimbalza la domanda.


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a dire il vero li tirò fuori anche Mister Bee all'epoca un pò di soldini
> 
> furono spesi male ma erano anni che non spendevamo cosi...


Ma no ragazzi, la campagna acquisti del 2015 fu fatta da Berlusconi che acconsentì a determinati investimenti perchè aveva appena venduto il 49% della società a Mr. Bee ma il thailandese non ci mise neanche mezzo euro. Tanto è vero che quando a luglio iniziarono ad arrivare i primi dubbi sulla conclusione dell'affare, Berlusconi chiuse tutti i rubinetti e ci bloccò il mercato a metà con Gallani che passò da Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia a Bacca e Bertolacci. Il signing non significa essere proprietari di una società ed anche il mercato "condiviso" con i cinesi del 2016 fu uno dei peggiori della nostra storia con i vari Vangioni, Principito Sosa, Pasalic e Mati Fernandez.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2022)

Se Cardinale vuole passare da me io una decina d'euro da dargli ce li avrei.


----------



## Giofa (20 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene: gestisce.
> Il fatto che Redbird abbia soldi ed asset non rende lui più di quel che è : uno che mette la faccia e fa l'operazione per conto di altri che ci mettono i soldi.


Però scusa uscendo un attimo dal contesto Milan che annebbia un pò le idee (a tutti, mica a te): se uno gestisce soldi di altri sarà perchè lo si reputa capace oppure questo raccoglie miliardi di investitori solo per il suo bel faccino e la statua di Hulk?
Cioè io mi fiderei più di uno a cui altri danno dei soldi perchè ritenuto valido piuttosto che il ricco scemo.
Il fatto che lui non abbia un gran patrimonio personale è relativo, a me interessa che sia in grado di ottenere fondi da altri per le sue capacità.
Paragonarlo a Li è offensivo, se non altro questo ha un curriculum, non è spuntato da qualche tombino


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ma no ragazzi, la campagna acquisti del 2015 fu fatta da Berlusconi che acconsentì a determinati investimenti perchè aveva appena venduto il 49% della società a Mr. Bee ma il thailandese non ci mise neanche mezzo euro. Tanto è vero che quando a luglio iniziarono ad arrivare i primi dubbi sulla conclusione dell'affare, Berlusconi chiuse tutti i rubinetti e ci bloccò il mercato a metà con Gallani che passò da Jackson Martinez e Kondogbia a Bacca e Bertolacci. Il signing non significa essere proprietari di una società ed anche il mercato "condiviso" con i cinesi del 2016 fu uno dei peggiori della nostra storia con i vari Vangioni, Principito Sosa, Pasalic e Mati Fernandez.


chiuse i rubinetti mica tanto 

Bacca costò 40 milioni se non ricordo male..e anche Bertolo fu pagato un pò


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Giugno 2022)

Organizziamo una colletta per la proprietà. Magari noi del forum un migliaio di euro da dargli riusciamo a metterli insieme.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2022)

*Per favore, appello dello staff.

Non rispondete ai soliti post che inquinano la discussione. Ci pensiamo noi.
Cercate di collaborare, grazie.*


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> chiuse i rubinetti mica tanto
> 
> Bacca costò 40 milioni se non ricordo male..e anche Bertolo fu pagato un pò


Bacca costò 30 milioni e Bertolacci 25. Jackson Martinez sarebbe costato 45 milioni (c'era la clausola) e Kondogbia fu preso dall'Inter a 40 (35+5 di bonus). Da una spesa di 85 ad una di 55 passano 30 milioni. E quella situazione ricorda molto questa perchè pure lì Galliani, accompagnato da Nelio Lucas della Doyen, aveva chiuso rapidamente gli accordi per i due giocatori ma non aveva potuto concludere dal momento che la proprietà non era più convinta di spendere così tanto visto che Bee sembrava in difficoltà nel reperire i fondi e così è stato. Tra l'altro si parlava pure di Ibra ad agosto che probabilmente sarebbe ritornato già allora se Mr. Bee avesse avuto davvero i soldi....


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Bacca costò 30 milioni e Bertolacci 25. Jackson Martinez sarebbe costato 45 milioni (c'era la clausola) e Kondogbia fu preso dall'Inter a 40 (35+5 di bonus). Da una spesa di 85 ad una di 55 passano 30 milioni. E quella situazione ricorda molto questa perchè pure lì Galliani, accompagnato da Nelio Lucas della Doyen, aveva chiuso rapidamente gli accordi per i due giocatori ma non aveva potuto concludere dal momento che la proprietà non era più convinta di spendere così tanto visto che Bee sembrava in difficoltà nel reperire i fondi e così è stato. Tra l'altro si parlava pure di Ibra ad agosto che probabilmente sarebbe ritornato già allora se Mr. Bee avesse avuto davvero i soldi....


certo che spendere 25 per Bertolacci è proprio da interdizione legale eh

ma era dal genoa di preziosi giusto? quindi capirai...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> certo che spendere 25 per Bertolacci è proprio da interdizione legale eh
> 
> ma era dal genoa di preziosi giusto? quindi capirai...


Bertolacci fece una stagione strepitosa col Genoa, quindi ci poteva anche stare quel prezzo.
Acquisti senza senso per me erano altri, tipo Matri o Cerci.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bertolacci fece una stagione strepitosa col Genoa, quindi ci poteva anche stare quel prezzo.
> Acquisti senza senso per me erano altri, tipo Matri o Cerci.


io ricordo malumori su bertolacci però..non c'era tutto quell'entusiasmo mi pare

Matri concordo..Cerci con il Toro aveva fatto bene in realtà..rimasi deluso..non che mi aspettassi chissachè ma era proprio indecente


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> certo che spendere 25 per Bertolacci è proprio da interdizione legale eh
> 
> ma era dal genoa di preziosi giusto? quindi capirai...


Sì c'era dentro pure la Roma che lo aveva riscattato a Preziosi con la promessa di venderlo a noi se non erro ed infatti fu in qualche modo collegato anche all'acquisto di Romagnoli. Insomma le cose che piacevano a lui.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io ricordo malumori su bertolacci però..non c'era tutto quell'entusiasmo mi pare
> 
> Matri concordo..Cerci con il Toro aveva fatto bene in realtà..rimasi deluso..non che mi aspettassi chissachè ma era proprio indecente


Bertolacci faceva depressione


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Se è per questo Bloomberg e Carlo Festa hanno pure scritto che Investcorp sperava di raccogliere fondi da parte di investitori privati connessi ad importanti famiglie arabe ed invece la raccolta delle risorse finanziarie non era andata come previsto. Motivo per cui volevano prendere il Milan con una LBO che nel giro di un paio di anni che ci avrebbe costretto non solo a non fare mercato ma anche a cedere i migliori, come successo a Manchester United e Liverpool prima di noi.
> 
> Il problema è che ogni rumour negativo associato a RedBird è Vangelo e chi pone dubbi vive sulle nuvole e non vuole accettare la realtà mentre ogni notizia che riporta quanto fosse pretenziosa l'offerta di Investcorp è falsa e probabilmente fatta circolare da Gazidis che non voleva perdere il posto. Si scrive che "così passiamo in mano ad un fondo ancora più povero del precedente". Lo stesso però sarebbe accaduto con Investcorp che al momento gestisce asset per circa 35 miliardi di dollari contro gli oltre 40 di Elliott.
> 
> Ripeto che qui il tema non è difendere RedBird o Investcorp ma prendere atto che allo stato attuale delle cose non arriverà la proprietà che ci permetterà di fare 100 milioni di passivo all'anno per vincere in attesa che aumentino i ricavi. Significa essere condannati alla mediocrità? No, perchè già adesso la società avrebbe potuto prendere Sanches, Botman e CDK senza generare passivi ma risultando in linea con quanto speso negli anni precedenti. Quindi la vera domanda è: chi sta bloccando il mercato? La risposta mi sembra evidente, a maggior ragione se è vero quello che scrive Giudice, ossia che Elliott alla fine non manterrà neanche una quota nel Milan. Se sto uscendo di scena ma il compratore sta ancora reperendo i fondi, perchè dovrei rischiare e concedere più elasticità di bilancio che in caso di mancata conclusione dell'affare mi rimarrebbe sul groppone? Senza la cessione a RedBird avremmo già rinnovato i contratti di Maldini e Massara ma il "budget" per i trasferimenti sarebbe stato comunque questo.



Condivido quello che scrivi.

Però se le cose stanno così, dovevano mettersi prima d'accordo. Con altre tempistiche. Per il bene del Milan. Questa situazione è penalizzante per entrambi (a quanto sembra).

Se le cose sono state condotte così, allora, come minimo, significa che del bene del Milan non interessa, né a chi c'era, né a chi verrà.

Ma io a questa sorta di ingenuità e disattenzione, credo sempre meno.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No dai, serio ? Tutti i fondi del mondo funzionano cosi.



Non stai leggendo tra le righe di quello che ho detto.
Occhio all'opzione "finta vendita".


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non stai leggendo tra le righe di quello che ho detto.
> Occhio all'opzione "finta vendita".


Se vabbè bro allora vale tutto. 
Allora Abberluscone è ancora il proprietario del Milan.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se vabbè bro allora vale tutto.
> Allora Abberluscone è ancora il proprietario del Milan.



Scusa Lollo, anche ammettendo la bontà dell'operazione, che dovremmo pensare di questo immobilismo e del fatto che se ne vadano in giro a raccattare soldi?
E se non li trova?
Poi chiaro, magari in una settimana Maldini firma e porta 2-3 giocatori e si scopre che non era vero niente... Speriamo... Ma ad oggi la situazione non mi pare molto rosea.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2022)

*Non si commentano le fonti.
Se non sapete dire altro che le news sono inventate e fuori dalla realtà, senza prove o conoscenze, oltretutto le stesse fonti (Gazzetta) che fino a ieri erano le uniche acclamate come vere solo perché piacevano, NON COMMENTATE.
Il vostro commento NON E' OBBLIGATORIO.*
*E' il regolamento di questo forum da circa un secolo, ma i soliti si ostinano a non capire.
Chiudo per qualche minuto. Tutti i post verranno cancellati.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per favore, appello dello staff.
> 
> Non rispondete ai soliti post che inquinano la discussione. Ci pensiamo noi.
> Cercate di collaborare, grazie.*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Non si commentano le fonti.
> Se non sapete dire altro che le news sono inventate e fuori dalla realtà, senza prove o conoscenze, oltretutto le stesse fonti (Gazzetta) che fino a ieri erano le uniche acclamate come vere solo perché piacevano, NON COMMENTATE.
> Il vostro commento NON E' OBBLIGATORIO.*
> *E' il regolamento di questo forum da circa un secolo, ma i soliti si ostinano a non capire.
> Chiudo per qualche minuto. Tutti i post verranno cancellati.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Marcello Biancoluce (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Cardinale cerca investimenti per ridurre il peso del prestito di Elliott. Il nuovo proprietario è impegnato negli States, in sospeso il duo Maldini Massara che attende il rinnovo da settimane. Così come il mercato.
> La quotidianità in casa rossonera procede regolare. Ma le trattative per i rinforzi sono congelate e così si rischia di perdere Botman, Sanches e Lang si fa le stesse domande: ci sono stati appuntamenti con Maldini e Massara nel corso dei quali è stato espresso il desiderio di giocare per il Milan. In altre situazioni sarebbe seguita una firma, invece è calato il silenzio.
> 
> *L'articolo di Giudice (con informazioni già ampiamente riportate da settimane) sulla situazione finanziaria di Redbird
> ...


perché ha comprato il Milan se non ci sono soldi? Abbiamo bisogno di persone con soldi, senza debiti e prestiti, che siano pronte a spendere da 300.000 000 dollari all'anno per comprare giocatori


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Giugno 2022)

Marcello Biancoluce ha scritto:


> *perché ha comprato il Milan se non ci sono soldi?* Abbiamo bisogno di persone con soldi, senza debiti e prestiti, che siano pronte a spendere da 300.000 000 dollari all'anno per comprare giocatori



Perchè avvicinandoci al famoso pareggio di bilancio,diventeremo una sorta di escort di lusso per i famosi fondi.
Una squadra che annualmente genererà utili..


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivido quello che scrivi.
> 
> Però se le cose stanno così, dovevano mettersi prima d'accordo. Con altre tempistiche. Per il bene del Milan. Questa situazione è penalizzante per entrambi (a quanto sembra).
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te ma, come scrivevo ieri, non credo che ai Singer o Cardinale interessi molto il mercato estivo del 2022 perché ragionano in altri termini. Detto questo, nulla impediva ad Elliott di fornire determinate garanzie per incominciare a fare mercato fin da subito sapendo che in ogni caso c'era spazio per operare senza incidere troppo sul bilancio. E nulla impediva ad Elliott di rinnovare ben prima i contratti di Maldini e Massara visto che si è sempre detto che l'obiettivo era creare una società indipendente in cui un nuovo proprietario avrebbe dovuto solo investire.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Giugno 2022)

Ciò che mi avvilisce comunque è che non si capisce (o non si vuole capire), che al tifoso, di robe tipo "vai a vedere cos'ha fatto Cardinale 10 anni fa!" e simili, *INTERESSA ZERO*. Al tifoso, com'è giusto che sia secondo me, interessa il campo, il lato sportivo. Vuole vedere i fatti non sentire i "se, ma, però, allora".


----------



## numero 3 (20 Giugno 2022)

Concedetemi alla " Totti" la frase " ora ho un pò di paura", meno male che siamo dal punto di vista del bilancio abbastanza in linea ( detto dagli esperti perché io di bilanci e di commerciale non so nulla). Mi chiedo però perché questo immobilismo, vuoi vedere che veramente ora è in cerca di sponsor? Partendo solo dalla liquidità per confermare M & M? Speriamo almeno di non vendere nessuno.


----------



## Manue (20 Giugno 2022)

Non so che pensare, io ho sempre vissuto con la consapevolezza che se potevo permetterti qualcosa, me la compravo.
Ad esempio, per comprare casa, ho fatto il mutuo con una rata che ha una percentuale massima di peso sullo stipendio.
Non ho mai pensato che potessi comprarmi la casa, impegnarmi con un contratto di compravendita, per poi partire alla ricerca del mutuo giusto.

Dov'è che sbaglio ?


----------

